# tripe question



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Would you substitute can green tripe in a raw diet if you could not get it raw? I can get Merricks before grain green tripe and it is good quality.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you can only get canned, then it is better than nothing. But the processing depletes many nutritional benefits. I know there is a dehydrated tripe available. I haven't researched the changes dehydration makes, but I'd rather give that than canned.
You can get frozen tripe from aplaceforpaws.com...is the cost what holds you back?


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

There are much better commercial raw foods than APFP, I'd be hesitant to suggest buying any of their products. I would also avoid Taylor Pond Farms. Like any like commercial food, there are lower quality and higher quality options. Some commercial raw food companies have little to no care about quality control - mixing and matching recipes, using spoiled or low quality ingredients, selling food that is known to be spoiled. I think most people have the wrong idea about commercial raw food companies, thinking that anyone making/selling raw food is going to automatically be more concerned about your pet's health than someone making regular dog food. As for USDA enforcing pet food standards, for the most part raw food companies are still very, very small fish in an ocean.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Taylor pond farms is no longer in business. 
So who do you suggest to get raw green tripe from Agile GSD? 
I recently purchased 50#of tripe from Hare today, and liked the quality from Taylor pond much more. I've also gotten tripe from Aplaceforpaws, and it was fine.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Oma's pride has retailers in IL. I dont know which town is close to you. You can check their website.

Oma's Pride Retailers

Green tripe comes frozen. You may be able to order a case of what you want if they dont normally carry it.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Taylor pond farms is no longer in business.
> So who do you suggest to get raw green tripe from Agile GSD?
> I recently purchased 50#of tripe from Hare today, and liked the quality from Taylor pond much more. I've also gotten tripe from Aplaceforpaws, and it was fine.


 What did you dislike about Hare Today's Green Tripe? Green Tripe varies a great deal, no matter where it comes from based on what the cow was being fed at the time of slaughter. Some foods cause it to be much stinkier than others. If you can find a place nearby or that will ship from you which guarantees the cows are grass fed only that is ideal - corn or grain fed/finished cows will change the quality of the tripe. If grass fed only isn't an option, due to area of the country, then hay/alfalfa fed is good too. 

I wasn't aware Taylor Pond Farms was out of business but I can't say I'm surprised. 

I would say that www.greentripe.com might be a good place to check, as they say their tripe sources are organic and grassfed.

This place also has grass fed green tripe and is closer to you for shipping: Tripe - Beef | My Pet Carnivore

Of course I'd suggest you do research on these places too, as I have no first hand knowledge of them. I am not trying to tell you where you should be buying tripe, just putting it out there that not all commercial raw food is made equally and fancy websites with nice sounding write ups about the products don't necessarily mean the products are consistently high quality. Just like any other dog food company.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The Hare today was coarse ground, which is what I wanted. It just didn't seem as rich(more of the stomach than the contents of it) and of course it isn't consistant. One tube is brown another is green. I've been feeding tripe for over 3 yrs so I know the consistancy changes w/ what the cattle eat.
I guess I just got a really good batch from TPF and nothing has compared since! I got 60# at that time, so it lasted for several months. It was also local to me so I didn't pay for the shipping.
I always have gotten grassfed.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I buy the ground green beef tripe (and other stuff) from My Pet Carnivore. They have a drop off point about a mile from where I work. The dogs love it and I like that they aren't always begging for more food after eating their regular meals.

Looks like Schaumburg is the closest they deliver to Kingston. Though they do have an extensive delivery network.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, I will be checking into it a little more.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We looked into that, and the price was pretty high, so the girl I went in on it with went to Hare today instead(they had a deal going on too). My Pet Carnivores does have a nice distribution set up! I may try them next.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> The Hare today was coarse ground, which is what I wanted. It just didn't seem as rich(more of the stomach than the contents of it) and of course it isn't consistant. One tube is brown another is green. I've been feeding tripe for over 3 yrs so I know the consistancy changes w/ what the cattle eat.
> I guess I just got a really good batch from TPF and nothing has compared since! I got 60# at that time, so it lasted for several months. It was also local to me so I didn't pay for the shipping.
> I always have gotten grassfed.


 I really have no personal experience with TPF product, just experience with the owner and the business prior to them making their own raw foods. Before they made their own, they sold and traded rabbit meat to other raw food manufacturers for product, which they distributed. 

APFA is not consistently grassfed, they get all of the tripe they can get on the day they pick up from the slaughterhouse. The wording on they use is tricky but notice they never come out and say the meat is from grass fed cows. Instead they say things like "mostly grass fed...amish/family raised local beef...may be some amount of grain fed tripe in some batches...". The truth is, they really don't know from batch to batch if the cows were grass fed or not, they are just picking up a by-product from a slaughterhouse. They will sometimes try to tell you that because of the area they are in, all cows are grassfed LOL I can guarantee you there are small farms in NE Ohio that have totally or mostly grain fed cows.

I would love to hear what you think of My Pet Carnivore.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

How much tripe are you giving?


----------

